# Puppies get cropped tomorrow!



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

The puppies go in for their ear crop tomorrow and I am trying to figure out what length would look good. This vet did Crush, Typhoon, and Fury's ears so I have an idea of what they will look like.

































Holly and Jaida you need to tell me how long you want them.

I am going to talk to him and see if he can do like Fury's I think hers turned out the best.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

If my oppinion counts, I like Tempests crop the best even though she's not an example you have up here.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I like her length of ear however it is not a show crop and the sides are sloppy. I was thinking of doing Varro that short and Crixus like Fury's. after sirens ears were so short going short really scares me! lol


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Definitely Fury's crop for Barca  I like it best  I think it will go with his head best as well


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

they def would look great with the mid show crop with little bell... good luck! cant wait to see pics!


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

i love the crop on my pit diesel.. its the medium crop if you want check it out it turned out great! im getting it done on my 11 week old pup to the same way


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Puppy haircuts! I can't wait to see them! The vet did a good job on all of your dogs IMO


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I will have to get before and after pictures, I will do that tonight. Barca's ears are a full hound drop poor little guy, and Xena's have their own gravitational pull, Varro and one rose prick and one drop, and Crixus is perfect but they are a little long or me. So crops they all get and they are going to look great!
Once they are cropped they can leave my house! lol They are getting to be a handful and they are fighting a little more than I would like they need to be separated, darn high drive puppies! lol


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Good luck tomorrow puppies Something is going to be different


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Fury's ears are my favorite <333333333


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Ooooooooo they are gunna look awesome. Furry has great ears


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Beat you by a day!!! I just picked Earl up from the same vet that did Lux & Ivy. He's actually did all but two of my dogs. The photo of Earl is not that good because he's like a little Drunken Sailer right now. He's still a little wabblie, but doing well.










It should like like these.
Lux









Ivy


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

2in with no bell or as little as possible  I'd rather it come out to short than to long. I hate long ears.
















Maes are more have more bell than I like but are ok.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

american_pit13 said:


> 2in with no bell


Or also known as less than an half an ear with most of the bell removed. I agree with you Holly less not more!!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Good to know holly I will make sure and tell him and OMG look at little Earl! He looks great!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Ok I made it to the apt on time after waking up at 4am to get here by 8am. I did a shorter crop on all the puppies except Crixus, she will be a little longer and I will get pictures tonight when I get home. Now taking pictures and posting pictures are two different things so bare me! lol
Typhoon and I are at starbucks trying to kill time till 2pm, I think we will hit several pet stores and try to find an internet cafe that is dog friendly.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh yay I can't wait!!! Lisa I'll put up pictures for ya lmao I wanna see these before and afters!!!!!!!!!! *throws confetti crazily*


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Aww! I can't wait to see!! Yay! Puppy pix!


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Oh just can't wait!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG I'm so excited to see them


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

So where are the photos?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Elvisfink said:


> So where are the photos?


:goodpost: Yeah what he said!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> :goodpost: Yeah what he said!


ditto . . . .


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

PHOTOSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

How did they go??


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Here's a few more of Earl. He's really doing well. Lori is taking him out to the Vet tomorrow to have his rack removed.































































The Vet Ride.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Cute pics  Earl is gunna look great when those antenas come off


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Awe he looks great! and Ivy barking at you is FUNNY! lol We are going to take pictures tonight, I would have done them last night but leonard was already alseep when I got home. Someone has to hold them I am not chasing them all over tonight!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Here's a couple more of Earl and his new ears.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

ok I posted pictures on my FB last night and I just need to edit them and post them here, there coming hang in there!!


----------

